# Wimmin in musik



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

Not sure how relevant this is, but KenOC's thread about wimmin composers writing fargin' operas made me post this 'bout 'fargin wimmin conductors. Innit.
http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...cher-london-sinfonietta-coronet-london-review


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

Random.

harsh, innit


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"Seven Women Conductors Who Deserve Attention"

I assume the author doesn't mean "from the authorities." Anyway, here's the article.

http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/seven-women-conductors-who-deserve-attention/


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

If there is an 'inner' disadvantage for women in composing, conducting or as musicians, I don't know what it would be.

Szell was a very energetic conductor; irrelevant. A tyrant; unnecessary.

Beethoven was capable of intense focus; irrelevant. Could avoid distractions; sans young children; maybe sometimes a factor.

Lots of woman musicians, maybe not many play the tuba?

[my use of irrelevant means that women have the same capability]

Are women strong-willed enough to make the journey?:cheers: You betcha.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I shall keep track of that Finnish conductor. Maybe I'll go look up stuff she's conducted.

Probably the best way I can explain the conundrum of "not enough women" in classical music is through not really criticizing anyone. It's not men or women's fault, at least these days. This is what needs to happen for women, but it's not anyone's fault: they need to see classical music and the performing and listening thereof as an _extension _of their womanhood rather than treat it like tackling a new _league_. It's not about women _proving _they can do a man's work just as well. That's where taste comes in. Something will only become tasteful to a woman once she sees it as an extension of her womanhood. But this is a culturally influenced thing, so that means change moves slowly. It's taken decades. The way flute has become synonymous with "girly" instrument also didn't happen overnight, it took about 60 years. Now I'm more ashamed of that stereotype for men's sake, since I find it a very manly instrument too in the sense it takes physical exertion as much as tuba despite being lighter and higher. Men and women alike see spots from playing the flute. :lol:

Classical music is almost an entirely genderless endeavor. The only time it would be needing gender roles is literally _vocal _roles which are specific to the limitations of each gender. But people can be drawn into the field by feeling that classical music is an extension of their identity, male or female, and allowing classical music to be considered as without gender opens up all possibilities to relate to it in its many forms.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

It used to be said that only men could play the 'muscular' piano concertos the way they were supposed to be played. Just watch Helene Grimaud play the Brahms 1st to put that premise to rest! Not to mention that it is my favorite performance of this work.


----------

